# We're taking this latest lock-down seriously as usual in England  by the looks of it today



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

Not that most of us haven't in the previous lockdowns albeit everyone is fed up to the back teeth of being locked down with just a few hours notice... but we carry on.. and last night at 8pm the PM announced yet another serious lockdown and children should have started back at school and people back at work after the Christmas break. but now locked down along with all non essential stores, and businesses, cafe's and restaurants .... but look at the photos around the uk  today .. fed up or not, the majority are complying.. just with a few short hours notice.







 Buckingham palace and the Mall, London


Bristol, in the west country...












 Tower bridge London... usually  thousands of commuters and visitors


Nottingham in the Midlands







London...the Mall, super busy area usually...






Plymouth shopping centre in the west of England...


----------



## Jules (Jan 5, 2021)

Eerily quiet.


----------



## Chrise (Jan 5, 2021)

*Thank you for sharing, we are all in this together...hoping for better soon. From SF California *


----------



## MickaC (Jan 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not that most of us haven't in the previous lockdowns albeit everyone is fed up to the back teeth of being locked down with just a few hours notice... but we carry on.. and last night at 8pm the PM announced yet another serious lockdown and children should have started back at school and people back at work after the Christmas break. but now locked down along with all non essential stores, and businesses, cafe's and restaurants .... but look at the photos around the uk  today .. fed up or not, the majority are complying.. just with a few short hours notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Holly for these posts........it's truly sad and disheartening to say the least........i'm not sure what your part of the world were expecting, something hopeful i'm sure.
The continued lockdown here in Canada comes at no surprise in the past 10 months, or now, or the few months to come.
This is not the life any of us wanted, or expected.

HANG TOUGH EVERYONE.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2021)

@Jules used the right word.  Eerie.  

Hope things get better soon, Holly.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2021)

Holly you must be so bone weary of these lockdowns. How many is it now? Four? Luckily, we've only had to go through one and I hope I never see another. 

Hugs.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 5, 2021)

So what this says to me is that lockdowns don’t work. Because if they did, then you wouldn’t need four of them.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> So what this says to me is that lockdowns don’t work. Because if they did, then you wouldn’t need four of them.


What if...............
It would have been much much worse without them?


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> So what this says to me is that lockdowns don’t work. Because if they did, then you wouldn’t need four of them.


I can't see that they help at all. I think they do it so hospitals will not run out of ICU beds and be overwhelmed, but it does nothing for the population. When they come out of lockdown, there's always a surge. This is lunacy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

Can anyone explain to me the difference between going into a food shop to buy something and going into a so-called non-essential shop to buy something?
I asked this before and still don't understand the reasoning behind it.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Can anyone explain to me the difference between going into a food shop to buy something and going into a so-called non-essential shop to buy something?
> I asked this before and still don't understand the reasoning behind it.


It's a mystery to us all.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 5, 2021)

The problem with the lockdowns is they lifted the first one in the first place. Should have stayed locked down.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 5, 2021)

The world is living a science fiction horror script that no one ever predicted and suddenly science takes centre stage at saving the world from this terrifying virus.


----------



## Jules (Jan 5, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Can anyone explain to me the difference between going into a food shop to buy something and going into a so-called non-essential shop to buy something?
> I asked this before and still don't understand the reasoning behind it.


Food is essential.  
Many other items aren’t essential, therefore those stores are closed.

Covid can spread anywhere.  There’s no reason for it to be spread for non-essential shopping, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Can anyone explain to me the difference between going into a food shop to buy something and going into a so-called non-essential shop to buy something?
> I asked this before and still don't understand the reasoning behind it.


or ..I understand about not going into a pub and being served alcohol which lowers inhibitions... but why are cafe's who don't sell alcohol..closed.. ? .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2021)

chic said:


> Holly you must be so bone weary of these lockdowns. How many is it now? Four? Luckily, we've only had to go through one and I hope I never see another.
> 
> Hugs.
> 
> ...


I wish we would lockdown and stop dying


----------



## MickaC (Jan 5, 2021)

IMO....i do think lockdowns and restrictions work......as long as they are followed......no ifs, buts, or ands.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 5, 2021)

chic said:


> I can't see that they help at all. I think they do it so hospitals will not run out of ICU beds and be overwhelmed, but it does nothing for the population. When they come out of lockdown, there's always a surge. This is lunacy.



Exhausted healthcare workers might disagree.  Anytime it can lessen a burden for them even temporarily, it's a good thing.   I dunno if you're into sports, but there are rest breaks built into games for a reason.  Humans aren't robots.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 5, 2021)

I feel for those who are socially active in so many ways.
Then.......it's taken away.......thanks to Covid.
Also......
Given lockdown.....then lifted lockdown......then given again, lockdown, and so on, and so on.
I'm sure it's hard to adjust, with the yo-yo requests.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I wish we would lockdown and stop dying


we're locked down and _still_ dying , in higher numbers than ever ...


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Exhausted healthcare workers might disagree.  Anytime it can lessen a burden for them even temporarily, it's a good thing.   I dunno if you're into sports, but there are rest breaks built into games for a reason.  Humans aren't robots.


That's what I'm saying. It helps hospitals etc.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 7, 2021)

We have a strange situation here in Scotland.  It is illegal to leave your house except for a long list of reasons.  These include unlimited outdoor exercise, so you can go out as often as you want for a walk, jog, cycle etc..  "Non essential" shops have to close, but supermarkets can sell "non essential" goods.  You can only have 5 people at a wedding, but 20 at a funeral.

People are, as we say in Scotland,  "scunnered".


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 7, 2021)

Let's see if I can get this straight.

Essential - food and drugs but if you go into the store you need to wear and mask and keep you distance (6' or 2 metres) ((which I think is not enough - it should be 10' and 3 metres)).

Non-essential - that means other stores like clothing, bars, cafes, etc - the reasoning behind this is there are too many people together in one place and that makes it not safe (even if you are wearing a mask) and you don't really need a drink or a coffee - you can have one at home or order it for pick up. I think it is the social and crowded factor that is thought to spread covid.

So...correct me if I am wrong (which I am sure someone will).


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 7, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> So what this says to me is that lockdowns don’t work. Because if they did, then you wouldn’t need four of them.


They're trying to keep from overwhelming hospitals and staff everywhere. Do you even realize what healthcare is going through right now? No hospital should ever have to need freezer trucks to hold all the dead people. We are working with limited amounts of staff because they are all getting Covid from having to treat people who refuse to stay in and do what needs to be done. If the healthcare staff is all infected or we all die...who do you think is gonna take care of you when you're sick or when you're in need of critical care? What happens if you have a heart attack and there's no beds? Anywhere. You die. Period.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They're trying to keep from overwhelming hospitals and staff everywhere. Do you even realize what healthcare is going through right now? No hospital should ever have to need freezer trucks to hold all the dead people. We are working with limited amounts of staff because they are all getting Covid from having to treat people who refuse to stay in and do what needs to be done. If the healthcare staff is all infected or we all die...who do you think is gonna take care of you when you're sick or when you're in need of critical care? What happens if you have a heart attack and there's no beds? Anywhere. You die. Period.


But you guys are now vaccinated, just saying.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> But you guys are now vaccinated, just saying.


We also must consider the emotional and physical toll this virus is taking on our health care workers and their support staff.  Humans cannot work long hours or double shifts for weeks on end without suffering the consequences.    

Many areas of the US and other countries are dealing with severe shortages of hospital equipment, lifesaving supplies (like oxygen), physical space to accommodate patients, and qualified personnel.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> We have a strange situation here in Scotland.  It is illegal to leave your house except for a long list of reasons.  These include unlimited outdoor exercise, so you can go out as often as you want for a walk, jog, cycle etc..  "Non essential" shops have to close, but supermarkets can sell "non essential" goods.  You can only have 5 people at a wedding, but 20 at a funeral.
> 
> People are, as we say in Scotland,  "scunnered".


They are making it up as they go along.


----------

